# A couple of photos



## Chuck (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

Great photos, Chuck!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG!!! What a site!:drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2013)

WhooHoo! those are some shots!


----------



## Carl Austin (Jun 9, 2013)

Some great photos Chuck.

Carl


----------



## Transvaal (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunning photos Chuck, those twisted petals are mesmerising!

Phil


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2013)

wowowowowow!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome clumps!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2013)

Neat effect on the photos, gives them almost an electric look!


----------



## Dido (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks great are the coloration normal


----------



## Chuck (Jun 13, 2013)

Dido said:


> Looks great are the coloration normal



I made the yellows a bit more intense than they would be normally and in the third one the petals and sepals should probably be a bit more orange near those in the first. 

Chuck


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2013)

Killer shots!


----------

